# Elevator Drop



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Has anyone done one of these? My concept is to use 4 pnematic cylinders for the upward movement then bleed them out fast for the drop. Add lights to simulate movement also. Sound possible? Ideas?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sounds dangerous. If someone falls as it stops short, you might get some law suits. Just something to think about.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

my drop will be less that 12 inches


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Sounds awesome. Haven't seen anyone do that yet though. Keep us posted!


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I have to agree with Dr. M ~
Some idiot would find some "injury" to blame this on....just my $.02.
Of course, I have some of the worst luck sometimes, so this is what I would expect to happen to me. (getting sued that is, not injured)


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I guess Ill have to build a prototype and see how the landing is maybe add springs to soften the end blow.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

maybe add a railing around the inside of the "elevator"


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I like the railing idea. Also just display a warning, saying that there is a small drop, etc. Also make sure that you put some type of strong fabric on the sides, so no one can get their feet caught.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Brckee1 is building a haunted elevator this year. There's a long thread outlining the concept on MoM. He's using air springs for the drop effect.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Anyone with an existing back injury will tell you a drop of a few inches can cause some very serious pain and possibly aggravate an injury. I have heard lawyers call it the eggshell syndrome$$$ You might want to take out the surprise, lots of big signs. 
I agree with Dr. M...


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

There is a haunt in Santa Cruz CA called 
Frightwalk...near the end is has a short drop of 1-2" very startling effect.

It might be based on this device??? I would check this out...
http://www.frightprops.com/frightprops/props/Product.asp?ID=0688


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Well, all you would need is a warning. Obviously people don't HAVE to go on it.


----------



## buggybuilder (Jan 23, 2007)

ScareFX said:


> Brckee1 is building a haunted elevator this year. There's a long thread outlining the concept on MoM. He's using air springs for the drop effect.


 I would love to read this article, but you cant read it unless you are a member........oh yeah, and the admin needs to approve your membership and send you an approval e-mail to activate your account..... Which I have been waiting for, for almost 2 months now.........hmmmmmmm maybe I will read it sometime after Halloween 2007!!!!!


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

so what do we think a faster let down?


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Its been 2 months I was bummed cause I hadnt recived my e mail either Bummer I want to read that article to.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

The Haunter said:


> Its been 2 months I was bummed cause I hadnt recived my e mail either Bummer I want to read that article to.


I just added myself the waiting list today...Last time I tried I wouldn't let me register???


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Is there anyone on the MOM board that could cut and paste that article?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's a rather long thread, about 57 posts.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

I never got an email to accept my registration and I finally just tried to log on and it worked so maybe just try to log on.


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

I tried to log on and got a blank screen Didnt say no though


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Last year one of the main effects was the elevator in our haunt. At the very end we would drop them down about 6 inches or so with a pallet jack... and since we were able to get it for free it turned out to be a great deal. But of course if you want to buy one they go up in the hundreds...


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Any complaints ? How fast a drop? was it worth the hastle?


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

In 2005 at the haunt i worked at they had an elevator that just turned to the side and magically you were in a cave. it was a pretty cool effect... we had tube lights inside the walls and the walls were just made of boards with spaces between them and the tube lights "chased" and it made it look like it was going down... it was a pretty sweet effect and we got tons of compliments!
I, myself, would leave out the last drop as many have mentioned with the potental problems... if you take your time with making it look the best you can I'm sure people will love it without the drop.
Hope you get stuff figured out anyway!
.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

The Haunter said:


> Any complaints ? How fast a drop? was it worth the hastle?


No complaints at all... infact most people at the end of the haunt complemented us on the elevator effect. The drop was very fast... once you pull the handle their weight brings them down... and YES it was definetely worth it (especially since we got it for free).


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I did an elevator last year and just put the base on a set of discarded chevy valve springs. I then dropped a 20 lbs weight on it to get the whole theng to shake. Simple, not dangerous (I put the weight in a re-enforced area were it couldn't break free and crash through the ceiling). I would have loved to use pnumatics. I personally wouldn't drop anyone more than three inches and make sure the landing is really, really soft..


----------

